# Driver bits for Kreg pocket screws



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Looking for recommendations for a better/ longer lasting brand square driver bit for Kreg pocket screws. Anyone? The Kreg brand don't seem to last too long without rounding out.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Do your drivers have this tip?


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

No it is a Kreg bit.https://www.homedepot.com/p/Kreg-2-Square-6-in-Steel-Case-Hardened-Driver-Bit-2-Pack-D6X2/100575405?g_store=2706&source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D25T-G-D25T-25_7_POWER_TOOL_ACCESSORIES-Multi-NA-Feed-LIA-NA-NA-PowerToolAccessories_LIA&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D25T-G-D25T-25_7_POWER_TOOL_ACCESSORIES-Multi-NA-Feed-LIA-NA-NA-PowerToolAccessories_LIA-71700000043746545-58700004596952413-92700038837660345&gclid=CjwKCAjw_sn8BRBrEiwAnUGJDjkLIzMaACa1VAUuBuQCCTsJ-fYZ_JAhAlyawnudodMCVHD0wJKiBRoCOgsQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds It does not have a double square tip as you show.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The one pice square tips aren't very good. Get the ones with the inserts. A lot of companies have them. HDL, Fastenal,etc...

Not sure if there still available, but they yuse to sell them color coded so you could easily find a #1,#2 etc....


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> The one pice square tips aren't very good. Get the ones with the inserts. A lot of companies have them. HDL, Fastenal,etc...
> 
> Not sure if there still available, but they yuse to sell them color coded so you could easily find a #1,#2 etc....


I am asking about a bit for the Kreg pocket screw... which I think is a #2... but not sure. It has to be 3" in length or longer to fit without binding (diameter) in a 3/8" pocket hole.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

not for Kreg stuff specifically, but I have bought $$ ones and cheepcheep ones. they all round off - I consider them a disposable item.


the Bosch stuff seems to hold up best in Phillips, square and torx - note I do not have extensive experience with all brands.
my son does millwright work - he put me onto them....


https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-ITSQ235B-Impact-Tough-Square/dp/B07MRM38K4


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The type I suggest is what we use in cabinet shops. We've always used them since the early 90's I'm still using mine from the 90's. I took some to the furniture company in an attempt to start using better drivers. It worked and they still buy them today. They get there's from Fastenal..

But you gotta do what makes you happy. 
..


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Rebelwork said:


> The type I suggest is what we use in cabinet shops. We've always used them since the early 90's I'm still using mine from the 90's. I took some to the furniture company in an attempt to start using better drivers. It worked and they still buy them today. They get there's from Fastenal..
> 
> But you gotta do what makes you happy.
> ..


100% agree, one piece bits are not worth carrying out of the store.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

can you show a photo? I am not understanding... will the two piece type work in a pocket hole without falling apart? Can you show me the two pieces?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

It's in the tip.....


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> It's in the tip.....


Ok, I just didn't understand the 2 piece part. I thought you were talking about the bits that are 3/4" long that fit into a hex driver... which in my opinion are too large a diameter to fit into a pocket hole. Not to mention the bit occasionally falling off into the pocket hole.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

To add to the confusion I have seen two sizes of square drive bits for each of the colors, one for uncoated screws and another for coated screws that is just slightly smaller.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

FrankC said:


> To add to the confusion I have seen two sizes of square drive bits for each of the colors, one for uncoated screws and another for coated screws that is just slightly smaller.


Oh crap!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Indeed. two sizes!*



FrankC said:


> To add to the confusion I have seen two sizes of square drive bits for each of the colors, one for uncoated screws and another for coated screws that is just slightly smaller.



That's the reason for the no. 2 in the Bosch link:
https://www.mcmaster.com/square-recess-screwdrivers/for-drive-style~square/square-bit-sets/


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-T...SJ5cZD_bFhNZTWi58IxoC-tkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


They are called Robertson screws, after a Canadian guy! But Torx heads have come more into favor lately. I like them both because unlike the Phillips, they don't fall off your driver or "cam out" under torque.
Electricians use the small square size, at least I do .....:vs_cool:
http://theinventors.org/library/inventors/blscrewdriver.htm


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know anything about different #2, but ours worked fine..I've bought Milwaukee , but Dewalts were better but none were better than the ones I suggested...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

As you can see at one time the color coded the sizes.#2 were red...that'd the beauty of working in or owning a cabinet shop. The salesman does the work for you. He will find a product that works best...Always giving us free samples...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> I don't know anything about different #2, but ours worked fine..I've bought Milwaukee , but Dewalts were better but none were better than the ones I suggested...


Is this the one you suggested? https://www.mcfeelys.com/search/?q=square%20drive%20bit


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

They should work okay.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Somewhere along the way I discovered how handy it is to have some 6" long bits in the tool box, they often get you into awkward places where the chuck is in the way with shorter bits.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

FrankC said:


> Somewhere along the way I discovered how handy it is to have some 6" long bits in the tool box, they often get you into awkward places where the chuck is in the way with shorter bits.


Yes, I found that a 12" phillips was very handy when working on cabinets... It finally rounded out, can't find a replacement.:sad2:


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho.../bits/57951-robertson-drive-bits?item=19J4026

Try these?

These ones are color coded like rebelwork had mention. Yellow, green, red, black.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

When I lived to Canada, I was so impressed with Robertson screws compared with the Phillips screws I had been using in the US. Robertson screws are a very common type there. I brought a bunch of them back with me when I moved back to the US. 

I had been concerned that using them here in the US for a variety of things, such as common repairs, might cause problems for those who encounter them after me. They seem to be more common here lately. I wonder if it is really true, or just because I am more active with woodworking. I have seen them at swap meets in more recent years.

I still have a red/clear Sears Craftsman Robertson #2 screwdriver from Canada. It gets a lot of use. I looked, and they don't seem to be available any more. (Yeah, there are plenty of other brands of Robertson screwdrivers being sold, but I like this one.)


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The 6" bits are good for counter top installation, but any extension will do the same.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I ordered the Bosch linked below ....*



TomCT2 said:


> not for Kreg stuff specifically, but I have bought $$ ones and cheepcheep ones. they all round off - I consider them a disposable item.
> 
> 
> the Bosch stuff seems to hold up best in Phillips, square and torx - note I do not have extensive experience with all brands.
> ...





They are made for impact torque which is different from that a drill driver applies. I'll have a lifetime supply at the rate I use them. LOL. :|


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

Tool Agnostic said:


> When I lived to Canada, I was so impressed with Robertson screws compared with the Phillips screws I had been using in the US. Robertson screws are a very common type there. I brought a bunch of them back with me when I moved back to the US.
> 
> I had been concerned that using them here in the US for a variety of things, such as common repairs, might cause problems for those who encounter them after me. They seem to be more common here lately. I wonder if it is really true, or just because I am more active with woodworking. I have seen them at swap meets in more recent years.
> I still have a red/clear Sears Craftsman Robertson #2 screwdriver from Canada. It gets a lot of use. I looked, and they don't seem to be available any more. (Yeah, there are plenty of other brands of Robertson screwdrivers being sold, but I like this one.)



Some US industries have used them for years. One summer I worked for a mobile home sales and service dealer. Those mobile homes used two types of fasteners: staples and Robertson head screws.

Each of us were issued two tools: a #1 and #2 Robertson screwdriver. I still have mine and occasionally use them.










That was 51 years ago.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

FrankC said:


> To add to the confusion I have seen two sizes of square drive bits for each of the colors, one for uncoated screws and another for coated screws that is just slightly smaller.


Just to be clear, it is the end of the tip that is smaller:

https://www.princessauto.com/en/det...e-decking-screw-power-driver-bits/A-p8439606e


----------

